# Snowblower shed



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

I made this shed so i don't have to oped my garage when i have projects going on like working on car engines and stuff.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

It is nice keeping them in their own space. You can always upgrade panels as you go.

This is now the tip of the iceberg but these are still doing well. Pretty much all crate salvage.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks nice. Ever consider putting pallets or something on the ground to keep the stuff off the ground?

Also, here is another cheap (free) shed I posted a while back. It is fancier than yours, but a heck of a lot more work.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblowerforums-lounge/4737-free-shed.html


----------



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

Shryp said:


> Looks nice. Ever consider putting pallets or something on the ground to keep the stuff off the ground?
> 
> Also, here is another cheap (free) shed I posted a while back. It is fancier than yours, but a heck of a lot more work.
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblowerforums-lounge/4737-free-shed.html


yeah ill put some paneling on the ground and i watched those videos and that is a really cool idea i couldn't find any good free pallets and the good ones people wanted to much for them and wounding give a reasonable price


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

My only fear, would be theft. You would have to make sure that you either remove the "key," and/or lock it down some how. Unless you absolutely trust your neighbors and live in a relatively rural area.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

And then there are the 2 40 foot storage containers.....


----------

